# roof over porch



## rodg2915 (Feb 28, 2007)

I want to put a roof over an existing front porch. Do I need to tear the exsisting roof down to the trusses? Or is there an easier way? the porch is 15x8


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

search,this was just discussed


----------



## rodg2915 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not replacing a roof. I'm going to build on. The current porch has NO covering. I am looking to put one on. So my question is can I nail the trusses thru the exsisting roof or do I have to strip it down to the original trusses??


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*I would check if there's any damage to the orig. trusses*

If you are going that far I would check for cracks or termite damage, water damage etc. I would play it safe, I once tore off a porch roof and found a tin roof underneath, everyone said just go over it, I said rip it off, good thing, the beams were all damaged and cracked, and needed to be replaced or reinforced...better safe than sorry, and at least you will have peace of mind.:thumbup: 
Dont forget to use some peel and stick waterproof rubber sheeting under the shingles (archetectual shingles cost a couple dollars more but are definately the way to go), you need to overlap it starting at the bottom of the roof with the next layer overlapping the one underneath, careful its slippery when you stand on it. If you do this you new roof will last longer and be very sturdy, and dont forget to let some rubber and shingles hang over the sides, of the roof, usually 3-4 inches is good. Add a gutter, on the bottom of the roof let the shingles lap into the gutter and then your all set... Hope you found this helpful.... Good Luck

Ps. Metal Tecos are very good and save some time. They are used to join your beams together :thumbsup: and make them much sturdier.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

some folks don't tear it off they just strip enough to find the trusses.Me?I'd go ahead an strip it so it wouldn't be in the way.
sry about the search,but I know it was discussed recently also.It gets old reading the same things over and over again cuz sonmeone won't search.I do,hell I like to just browse old threads and read.figure if I can do it....


----------



## johnt1029 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Porch roof*

no you dont have to tear roof down, you can connect to the wall or concrete. but check your codes in your area

ThompsonSroofing


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I say if youre sick of discussing, then dont discuss...but rudeness doesnt become you.


----------



## johnt1029 (Mar 21, 2007)

*roof porch*

nice website


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm not discussing.I'm giving advice,which was to search.


----------



## johnt1029 (Mar 21, 2007)

lighten up buddy, you are not showing great patience , i cant imagine your customer service. i dont see anyone getting hostile at you to warent your arrangant and aggresive demeanor.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rodg2915 said:


> I want to put a roof over an existing front porch. Do I need to tear the exsisting roof down to the trusses? Or is there an easier way? the porch is 15x8


Proper way is to tear down to the house's rafters. Then tie in the new porch rafters to these. 
Attach the new rafters to the sides of the home's rafters as they sit (nailed) on the top plate of the wall for support.

Some, may say that you could just tear down to the roof sheathing and 'sleeper' the new porch rafters ontop of the home's roof and outward to create the structure for the porch roof. 
But even if you sat the porch rafters directly over the house's rafters, the whole thing 'could' end up 'racking' slightly to one side, with a heavy load, wind, etc...


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

come on,everyone of you guys on here know how easy it is to search.
by the way my customer service is great.I just don't see any sense in helping someone who won't help themselves.it's here and it's easy.SEARCH


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

and you are right the internet has taught me not to have patience with people not willing to use it.


----------



## rodg2915 (Feb 28, 2007)

Listen "RoofWiz" I used the search tool and I did not find exactly what I was looking for. I do help myself and I did not ask anyone to do anything out of the ordinary. I am quite certain I did not force your hands to type or even open this post. I am even more certain that you are in the minority of 'advice givers' on this cite that are annoyed by repeat post. You remind me of people than complain about things on TV and radio. If it upsets you move along not a single person is forcing you to respond to this particular thread.

For everyone else I appreciate that you have the time for the 'little people' known as DIYers to submit your thoughts and suggestions with little to no complaint.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rodg2915 said:


> For everyone else I appreciate that you have the time for the 'little people' known as DIYers to submit your thoughts and suggestions with little to no complaint.


-That's what we are here for....


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*have you started, your roof?*

I am also a do it yourselfer, and no self proclaimed expert. I admire the guys and gals here that give up their precious time and expertise, all for the sake of helping their fellow man (or Woman) :notworthy: without looking for compensation or acting like Mr. or Ms. Know- it- all.
So, if you come across someone who is not so friendly maybe they are just having a bad day or maybe they just can't get along with others, or themselves for that matter..... 
There really is no need to be mean, unless you are a mean spirited person to begin with....:furious: Then you can't help it, I guess! 

Ok now Children, Behave:laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Woodpecker said:


> So, if you come across someone who is not so friendly maybe they are just having a bad day or maybe they just can't get along with others, *or themselves for that matter.....*


Ha, ha :laughing: .....

Actually, that's always the first thing that comes to my mind when people are quick to get nasty.... (even outside this forum, people you run into in everday life - like that... )


----------



## gary (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't for most part chime in and after reading the other threads, figured you covered what needed to be said. When one reads newbie by their name this is misleading as to ones experiences or level one is at, anyone posting here have common ground and interests. In my neck of the woods when something needs building like a garage or addition, we hold an old fashion work bee, all my friends build for themselves, have to. We always pick the guy who is best at laying out, all of us can lay a rafter out as good as he can, but while I'm still figuring and adjusting he's got a template and cutting rafters, so we put him charge of lay out because simply he is better at and the goal is to get it built and built right. My father use to tell me you can't beat a man at his own skill, boy is he right. Something else my father use to say there are no dumb questions just dumb answers.
Gary


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

your Father...." a wise man indeed"...


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Woodpecker said:


> I admire the guys and gals here that give up their precious time and expertise, all for the sake of helping their fellow man (or Woman) :notworthy: without looking for compensation or acting like Mr. or Ms. Know- it- all.


PUHLEASE! Some of us simply have no life. LMAO


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*Ok back to work everybody, lol...and no Fighting,*

And for those of you guys who have nothing better to do, ya'll can all come over to my house, I can use all the help a gal can get... my whole house needs rebuilding, any volunteers wanna sign up? Many hands makes light work, ya know. Come'on Fellas, Anyone wanna come to Brooklyn, New York, to help a damsel in distress,, 
pweddy pweese....:whistling2: :thumbup:


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

rodg2915 said:


> Listen "RoofWiz" I used the search tool and I did not find exactly what I was looking for. I do help myself and I did not ask anyone to do anything out of the ordinary. I am quite certain I did not force your hands to type or even open this post. I am even more certain that you are in the minority of 'advice givers' on this cite that are annoyed by repeat post. You remind me of people than complain about things on TV and radio. If it upsets you move along not a single person is forcing you to respond to this particular thread.
> 
> For everyone else I appreciate that you have the time for the 'little people' known as DIYers to submit your thoughts and suggestions with little to no complaint.


http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=6707&highlight=porch+roof
here's one that sounds pretty close.there was 3 more pages and all I typed into the box was porch.try differant wording.
advice is free take it or leave it.I can't understand why people get so upset when you tell them something obvious.
guess it wasn't the answer you wanted to hear.


----------

